

Why EmacsWiki is slow (and a plea for Perl/mod_perl help) - pmoriarty
https://alexschroeder.ch/wiki/2014-12-22_Emacs_Wiki_Migration

======
Mithaldu
When trying to reach out to the Perl community, don't use hackernews. Use
irc.perl.org, blogs.perl.org, perlmonks.org or perl-community.de

(Also a website that loads would be useful. ;) )

------
eddieh
A little bit of context (since the site isn't loading):
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kNzAPR9...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kNzAPR9AzfEJ:https://alexschroeder.ch/wiki/Emacs)

EmacsWiki isn't loading either.

~~~
pronoiac
Here's the cache for the post:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://alexschroeder.ch/wiki/2014-12-22_Emacs_Wiki_Migration)

------
nic-ferrier
There's a long term plan to switch the wiki to being hosted on Emacs/Elnode.
People could help out, especially with corner cases of the rendering. The repo
is: [https://github.com/aidalgol/elwiki](https://github.com/aidalgol/elwiki)

Note that we don't expect to do this quickly. Maybe we could get it up as a
readonly mirror quite quickly.

Right now the issue is getting enough of the wiki cached that we're not under
siege.

------
pronoiac
I'd suggest putting up nginx as a reverse proxy to Apache. I had a situation
sort of like this; under heavy load, Apache would have issues with semaphores
that was hard to deal with. (Someone had handled the OOM-killing with a
watchdog to respawn it.) For a large number of concurrent connections, nginx
was _much_ better, though that may have been due to the old MPM we were using
- each connection tied up dozens of megs of memory in Apache, but _maybe_ the
request size-worth in nginx.

~~~
pmoriarty
In the comment thread to another post of his on this issue, someone asked him
why he didn't just use nginx, and he replied something along the lines of
"because then I would need to learn nginx".

~~~
pronoiac
Argh. So what can we do? Walk them through it? Post resources on nginx?

~~~
kensanata
Nic Ferrier has set up a cache for me. If all goes well, we should see results
in a few hours. More info here:
[https://alexschroeder.ch/wiki/2014-12-23_Emacs_Wiki_Migratio...](https://alexschroeder.ch/wiki/2014-12-23_Emacs_Wiki_Migration)

------
CodeWriter23
Dump mod_perl and use nginx/Starman. I've never looked back. Also Perl Dancer
is pretty sweet too.

------
erkose
Time to switch to guile.

